# Can you show with a half pad?



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes! Actually, my trainer prefers we show in them. However, I think a black one wouldn't really work so I'd stick with white. It's either a half pad or shaped white one for ny barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

If I had the money I would get both, one for schooling, other for showing..but sadly I can't..so I'll just get the white one!

Thanks!


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

I know what you mean! If I had the money I'd own different colors of a lot of things, lol. Anyway, good luck at your show!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure you can show in it. 
Just remember....black or white...they get EQUALLY dirty. Hiding it doesn't make it less irritating to the horse's back. They are washable. The white one will just remind you to keep it washed, IMO.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

White or cream are the appropriate colours for the hunter or jumper ring, for either a half or full pad. 

Jumpers seem to use a square pad more then a shaped pad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

@hunters, I know what you mean! I'm a pad junky haha, I loveeee different color pads  and I won't be legit showing until next year haha.

@allison, good point with the cleaning thing. I guess it would be better to have a white one then 

@velvets, really? I thought it was more appropriate to use a shaped pad for all english showing..exclusing dressage..I guess you learn something new everyday haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

lubylol said:


> @velvets, really? I thought it was more appropriate to use a shaped pad for all english showing..exclusing dressage..I guess you learn something new everyday haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yep! I bought a really cute red and navy Couture Regetta square pad for eventing that I'm dying to start using. I believe I can use it in the xc as well as the sj phase....any clarifications on that?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

lubylol said:


> @velvets, really? I thought it was more appropriate to use a shaped pad for all english showing..exclusing dressage..I guess you learn something new everyday haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are different types of English showing though.

In the hunter ring a properly fitted pad (with a half pad is fine) is appropriate.
In the jumper ring a square pad is totally acceptable. That is where the pros put their sponsors logo.
At breed show HUS classes they want you to use the larger white fleece pads with the built in number pockets (cringe).

You have to know what type of English showing you are doing to know what type of saddle pad is appropriate.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

lubylol said:


> @velvets, really? I thought it was more appropriate to use a shaped pad for all english showing


_Google is very useful, for this kinda stuff. I am going to use well known Grand Prix level riders as examples._

_Ian Miller, Eric Lamaze, Yann Candele, Beth Underhill, Margie Goldstein-Engle, Ainsley Vince... They all came up under the "images" section with square white pads._

_Any pictures I have seen of eventers as well, they normally use a square pad for all phases._



Alwaysbehind said:


> There are different types of English showing though.
> 
> In the hunter ring a properly fitted pad (with a half pad is fine) is appropriate.
> In the jumper ring a square pad is totally acceptable. That is where the pros put their sponsors logo.
> ...


_^^Exactly._

_Right now, I use a sheepskin half pad, as that is what I have, but I like the look of a full shaped pad better in the hunter ring._


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I know for xc you can color cooridinate, but I know for the english classes in my area, it's a white shaped pad for every english class except dressage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

lubylol said:


> but I know for the english classes in my area, it's a white shaped pad for every english class except dressage
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you know this is the case for your area then why did you ask us if you could use a colored pad. You obviously already know the answer.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Noo, a color half pad..not a colored pad.. I would use a shaped and a half pad and wasn't sure about the half pad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

